#ubuntu-eu 2011-03-26
<apollo13> zed: grr, canonical fucked up the dns transfer?
#ubuntu-eu 2013-03-20
<lousygarua> Hello, I'm from the Israeli LoCo. I have a few questions regarding our ubuntu-il.org. Can anyone help me?
<lousygarua> Marian, zed - anyone here?
#ubuntu-eu 2013-03-21
<lousygarua> lionel_, Marian, ostcar, zed - ping
<ostcar> pong
<lousygarua> ostcar, hello!
<lousygarua> I am Amir from the Ubuntu Israeli Team
<lousygarua> I have a few questions regarding our ubuntu-il.org domain
<lousygarua> also, something is wrong with my xchat, so brb
<lousygarua> ostcar, ok, back
<ostcar> lousygarua, ok, I think I am the wrong person to ask. Look for encbladexp or apollo13. You can find them in #ubuntuusers-webteam
<lousygarua> ostcar, alright, thanks!
<ostcar> np
